
How Microservices and OSS Contributions Shaped Rancher (So Far) – Rancher Labs - rcarmo
http://rancher.com/dockerized-microservices-rancher/
======
weitzj
I like where Rancher is going. There are still some load Balancer issues which
hopefully get fixed in the near future.
[https://github.com/rancher/rancher/issues/2179](https://github.com/rancher/rancher/issues/2179)

Same thing holds for Kubernetes Ingress
[https://github.com/kubernetes/kubernetes/issues/19333](https://github.com/kubernetes/kubernetes/issues/19333)

